# Lemond carbon/Ti Spline gone



## eischman (Jul 9, 2003)

Why did Lemond get rid of their carbon/Ti Spline model? Too expensive to make? Is the full carbon much better? If so how?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*One word...*

Weight....the carbon 2007's ride nice. They are damped but less live and of course weigh less. if a customer picks up a $2500 bike that weighs 2 pounds less than the one next to it, then that's the one they buy.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The new aluminum/carbon spine bikes are as light as the titanium/carbon spine bikes but significantly stiffer (torsionally) at the headtube than either the titanium/carbon or steel/carbon predecessors.


----------

